# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker شروحات :  DC-Unlocker NEW addon ZTE Icera unlocker

## mohamed73

*NEW addon for DC Unlocker users !* 
DC-Unlocker - ZTE Icera Unlocker client v.1.0020 
More information and download here :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What is new? 
DC-Unlocker - ZTE Icera Unlocker client v.1.0020
-Direct Unlock for allmost all ZTE Icera modems in *few seconds*
-Dissable/Enable CDROM  *Supported modems :*
ZTE MF186 *ZTE MF190B* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *ZTE MF190J* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *ZTE MF192* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *ZTE MF192+* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *ZTE MF195* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) *ZTE MF195E* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
ZTE MF591 *ZTE MF652* (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
ZTE MF660
ZTE MF660B
ZTE MF665C
ZTE MF665E
ZTE MF665K
ZTE MF691
ZTE Vodafone K3770-Z
ZTE Vodafone K3772-Z (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
ZTE Vodafone K3805-Z
ZTE Vodafone K3806-Z (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
ZTE Vodafone K4510-Z (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) 
Please post result here :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

